
The History of Eliza (2011) - fogus
http://www.filfre.net/tag/eliza/
======
adolph
Thanks for posting this. I've been lazily curious about Eliza since listening
to the recent RadioLab podcast episode, "Talking to Machines."

<http://www.radiolab.org/2011/may/31/>

